# The Grove - 21st December



## Dando (Nov 26, 2020)

good evening fellow hackers,

I know I previously said I wouldn't pay to play The Grove out of my own pocket but I have decided to give it another go and take advantage of their Winter Warmer offer;

First tee giveaways
Breakfast bap and filter coffee
Use of the driving range
18 holes of golf
A one course meal at The Stables

The cost is £110

Looking at their booking system the 21st is pretty quiet in the morning so hopefully we'll tee off about 9am

Does anyone want to make a 4 ball as my friend Matt is coming along. 

Hopefully going to book this in the morning so sorry for the short notice

Dando


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 27, 2020)

Unfortunately James work won’t allow


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 27, 2020)

Sorry, only got one day holiday left, and was planning on using it to get an early get-away on Xmas eve to get down to the coast for Xmas. 

It's had a bit of work done to it over the last month, some scarifying of the fairways, micro tining the greens, but over all, it is very playable. The rough is down, 4 and 14 are a touch soggy, but it's in better nick than my course.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 28, 2020)

Sorry James, despite Blundell's glowing recommendation I'm not prepared to drop that sort of cash on a course that's not on my bucket list.  Hope you have a good day.


----------



## IanM (Dec 4, 2020)

What sort of time are you looking to play?   Not sure about my diary for that day yet..always say it is too expensive, but always enjoy play it!


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2020)

IanM said:



			What sort of time are you looking to play?   Not sure about my diary for that day yet..always say it is too expensive, but always enjoy play it! 

Click to expand...

hi, we have decided to knock this on the head


----------



## IanM (Dec 8, 2020)

Risky weather time of year!


----------

